

Phage - The Virus that Cures - bowyakka
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8887931967515748990

======
haggo
what the... not only does this stuff work, there are eaven people using it so
we know its safe. i never heard of this use of phage so thank you for posting
it.

